# Driving the spanish way



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

When i come over for work reasons i will have to drive,which scares me a bit as my driving yes i admit is ok but could be better. What i would like to know how long would you say it would take me to drive the spanish way. Or get used to driving on the other side of the road.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

If you're a competent driver it won't take long at all, 10 minutes 
Just remember to give way to your left and no matter what way you're going from a roundabout they all seem to go round the outside lane.


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

MacRov said:


> If you're a competent driver it won't take long at all, 10 minutes
> Just remember to give way to your left and no matter what way you're going from a roundabout they all seem to go round the outside lane.



Think il be nervous at first. Thank you for that x


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

*thank you*



MacRov said:


> If you're a competent driver it won't take long at all, 10 minutes
> Just remember to give way to your left and no matter what way you're going from a roundabout they all seem to go round the outside lane.



Think il be nervous at first. Thank you for that x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Ten minutes to get used to driving on the right.

Ten years to drive like the Spaniards do.

Expect the unexpected (especially on roundabouts) and when entering a dual carriageway from a slip road, don't expect people to pull over to the outside lane to let you in. Sometimes you have to stop and wait for a gap.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Compared to the driving I have experienced recently in the UK, all of which was aggressive and fast, Spanish roads might actually seem a doddle to you


----------



## Maimee (Jun 23, 2011)

I was very wary and let my OH do all of the driving, however once I got behind the wheel again I have not looked back. It is not difficult at all here but as people have said keep on your toes and expect the unexpected. Not only do they drive around the outside of the roundabout they will also happily park on them to talk to friends or make a phone call. Be prepared to stop in smaller towns whilst the people in front of you chat to pedestrians or double park to unload their cars.  They are much more laid back most of the time but they are also inclined to speed along and overtake in bad places.

Enjoy.


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Maimee said:


> I was very wary and let my OH do all of the driving, however once I got behind the wheel again I have not looked back. It is not difficult at all here but as people have said keep on your toes and expect the unexpected. Not only do they drive around the outside of the roundabout they will also happily park on them to talk to friends or make a phone call. Be prepared to stop in smaller towns whilst the people in front of you chat to pedestrians or double park to unload their cars. They are much more laid back most of the time but they are also inclined to speed along and overtake in bad places.
> 
> Enjoy.


Just worried i will drive the wrong way lol. thank you x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're in a left hand drive car its fairly easy, your brain sort of mirrors everything. I personally wouldnt want to drive a RHD car over there or vice versa, but others manage ok!!???

Jo xxxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I usually drive a RHD car and I had no problems--- just follow the traffic system and be alert at all times for the unexpected !


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

On the whole, despite the bad press that they get, around here, I have found that most Spanish drivers to be quite good. During the rush hour, you might find one or two in a hurry along the main road but they are the exception. When one has to regularly put up with being behind a tractor or an Aixam, one learns to be patient and wait until there is a clear bit of road. Also most drivers when joining a main road DO take notice of the "Give Way" signs unlike in UK where they just charge out.

However, since *you* are going to the Canaries, you may find it a whole different ball-game for most of the subjects on which you have posed questions.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> On the whole, despite the bad press that they get, around here, I have found that most Spanish drivers to be quite good. During the rush hour, you might find one or two in a hurry along the main road but they are the exception. When one has to regularly put up with being behind a tractor or an Aixam, one learns to be patient and wait until there is a clear bit of road. Also most drivers when joining a main road DO take notice of the "Give Way" signs unlike in UK where they just charge out.
> 
> However, since *you* are going to the Canaries, you may find it a whole different ball-game for most of the subjects on which you have posed questions.



I would agree with that. I don't think Spanish drivers are that bad - it's the Brit tourists in hire cars who are the biggest danger. More than once I have come face-to-face with some twerp coming the wrong way round the roundabout outside our local Mercadona...each time a hire car presumably driven by a Brit as other nationalities would be aware of the rules.
I have also found that the stretch of the A7 just outside of Malaga Airport has more than its fair share of confused Brits driving hire cars on the 'wrong' side of the road. Why don't these people practise around the parking lot before venturing onto a busy road??? One stupid female nearly got me and my dil killed by suddenly pulling over directly in front of us one night...she had been weaving from lane to lane since leaving the airport and when we thought we could safely overtake she cut across....
If you want erratic, dangerous driving, go to the Czech Republic. Nearly every time I ventured out I came across an accident, including one fatality where the corpse lay partly covered by the roadside in heavy rain for God knows how long. Once, a dopey woman in a shiny new Skoda came round a sharp bend in the middle of the road smack into the bullbars of our thankfully slow-moving 4x4. The Skoda crumpled, I had a speck of Skoda paint on the bullbars.
There is a law in the CR which states that in the event of any collision the cars must remain in situ until the police arrive. This could often take -literally -hours. We lived by a busy junction with many accidents and often felt like offering tea and soup to motorists waiting in sub-zero temperatures for up to four hours for the police to arrive.
So driving in Spain is a doddle..all you need are your usual driving skills and common sense.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Where I am what I find Spanish drivers do most consistently is break the speed limit. I have found that they are respecting it more since the enforced limit of 110 a few months ago, or is that just me imagining things??
On the other hand many of the roads are very good, especially the motorways. Also the volume of traffic, except for rush hour and getting to the beach kind of areas, is generally much less than in the UK.
Another minus point, and I know Jojo agrees with me on this one, is the road signs. They are often right on top of the turning you want to take so you don't have time to react, or they have so much info on them you can't find the road you're looking for in the time available, or they simply don't exist


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Another minus point, and I know Jojo agrees with me on this one, is the road signs. They are often right on top of the turning you want to take so you don't have time to react, or they have so much info on them you can't find the road you're looking for in the time available, or they simply don't exist


Road signs in Spain are totally terrible. I lost count the amount of times I had to turn around or do an extra spin on the roundabout, caused by bad or unclear signs.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Seb* said:


> Road signs in Spain are totally terrible. I lost count the amount of times I had to turn around or do an extra spin on the roundabout, caused by bad or unclear signs.


Strangely thats what I found up in the North in the UK recently. We often went past turns before we saw the signs


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There was a 'left turn' sign right on the turn near where we lived in Cerny Vul. The sign was not illuminated, the roads were narrow and there was no street lighting.
Many times I ended up driving into a ploughed field.
Spanish signing seems to me to be no worse -or better -than anywhere in Europe..


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree many do not obey the speed limits but is there a country where everybody does ? The sign post thing amazes me, round here every junction turn off has a multitude of signage blocking your view. The oines you need are hidden behind others. Signposts on pavements is another bug bear of mine they have put road speed limit signs in the MIDDLE of the pavement and one for an urbanisation also in the MIDDLE of the pavement. No way can prams wheelchairs get past or eeven if carrying a few bags of groceries. 

A bad driver is a bad driver the sex is not relevant. I think they are about equal anyway.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

my "bug bear" is that zebra crossings are badly lit, badly painted and they put them on round about exits!! How dangerous is that. At night you cant see them cos they are badly lit and you're usually concentrating on the cars when you're coming up to a round about without having to worry about pedestrians leaping onto the road - oh and then theres those speed bumps that can take the bottom off your car and those other drivers who cross to the other side of the road into the path of oncoming traffic to avoid going over them.....................

rant over lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Nope - I just don't get it.

We don't get many Brits driving hire cars around here so I can't comment on those but the standard of driving _by some_ around here is just awful. 

Breaking the speed limit is one thing but bumbling along at half the speed limit is just as common. Not using indicators nor mirrors seems to be the norm and more than once I've seen cars just go off the road into the ditch for no apparent reason - simple lack of concentration I suppose. Next time it rains I'm going to take my video camera to a series of corners near here and video cars spinning off for a few minutes until I get bored. 

The use of mobile 'phones is ubiquitous and the non-use of seat belts as well (yes, even with a car full of kids on the school run!). 

I have seen people who are that bad with the basics that I can only assume they have never had a lesson - I mean the inability to operate the clutch and gears properly or steer. 

I won't mention roundabouts as I think that is the fault of the system - not the drivers.

I even followed a Guardia car the other day where the occupants were chatting and smoking, taking no notice whatever of what was behind them (me) and negotiating junctions without indicating. 

Unless things have gone severely downhill in the UK since I was last there the _general_ standard of driving there is much better. 

Alonso's quite good...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> my "bug bear" is that zebra crossings are badly lit, badly painted and they put them on round about exits!! How dangerous is that. At night you cant see them cos they are badly lit and you're usually concentrating on the cars when you're coming up to a round about without having to worry about pedestrians leaping onto the road - oh and then theres those speed bumps that can take the bottom off your car and those other drivers who cross to the other side of the road into the path of oncoming traffic to avoid going over them.....................
> 
> rant over lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Also on crossings, there are many uncontrolled crossings which cross dual carriageways (Estepona entrance roads and La Linea seafront come to mind). I don't think you see that in the UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Saw someone driving a Berlingo with a goat in the back seat yesterday. Couldn't tell whether she was wearing a seatbelt ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

There seems to be no control over garage entrances/exits here. In my time on Planning Committees in the UK I've seen applications for new builds rejected because of problems with access.
My house has a very spacious, clean subterranean double garage but I don't use it as we occupy a corner position, the entrance to the garage has a steep downwards slope and I don't like either reversing in so I can drive out facing the road or even worse having to reverse up the slope to get out.
That would never have been passed in the UK. 
There are many houses like that round here including one on a roundabout.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Saw someone driving a Berlingo with a goat in the back seat yesterday. Couldn't tell whether she was wearing a seatbelt ...


I once boarded a bus in rural Poland to find my fellow-passengers included a piglet in a pillowcase and a small goat standing in the aisle.
My Czech friend who is a photographer once put a lamb in the back of his car for a photoshoot for a wool advert.
I'll just say the car was unusable for quite a while.......


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Saw someone driving a Berlingo with a goat in the back seat yesterday. Couldn't tell whether she was wearing a seatbelt ...


12 years ago when we were first here it was commonplace to see three or more people on a scooter, Dad driving and Mum on the back with junior in the middle - only Dad wore a helmet. And the dog was often sitting on the footboard. 

You don't see it nowadays - I rather miss it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Seb* said:


> Road signs in Spain are totally terrible. I lost count the amount of times I had to turn around or do an extra spin on the roundabout, caused by bad or unclear signs.


I think this depends, in part, on where in Spain. In Andalucía they seem to be OK but the worst we have found have been on the Madrid merry-go-round where it is easy to miss one's exit especially if it is a minor one (it is fine if you are looking for an exit that is shown all the way round, e.g. R4, A1, etc.). Sat Navs on the other hand get totally confused and can't tell an entry from an exit on the roundabouts with the result that miscounts arise and "take the third exit" may well be the second , the fourth or even the first.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

There is a couple near us who frequently go into town with Papa driving the Moto, with Madre totally enveloping the remaining rear end of the tiny machine , with one hand nonchalantly towing a shopping trolley to the rear at about 30 Kms an hour down the main road. Total loaded weight must be in excess 0f 180 kilos! All that propelled by 50cc....Estupendo:clap2:


----------



## myra ceclia (Oct 1, 2011)

*Driving in Spain.*

Hello. If it were only that easy. Depending on where you intend to live the customs are different  On dual carriageways and motorways, it will be obvious which side you should be on. You really have to have your wits about you on all Spanish roads as the locals have a habit of not sticking to the rules. Secondary roads are the ones you need to be most vigilant about as you will be pulling out onto other roads and need to think at all times that you must stay on the right.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

myra ceclia said:


> Hello. If it were only that easy. Depending on where you intend to live the customs are different  On dual carriageways and motorways, it will be obvious which side you should be on. You really have to have your wits about you on all Spanish roads as the locals have a habit of not sticking to the rules. Secondary roads are the ones you need to be most vigilant about as you will be pulling out onto other roads and need to think at all times that you must stay on the right.


I agree, and narrow lanes are the worst of all as you drive naturally in the middle and only have to think about which side you're on when something comes the other way. 

Watch out after doing a U turn as well - that can be a bit disorientating.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> I agree, and narrow lanes are the worst of all as you drive naturally in the middle and only have to think about which side you're on when something comes the other way.
> 
> Watch out after doing a U turn as well - that can be a bit disorientating.


I usually found that driving in and leaving car parks required keeping one's wits about one, even when going back to UK and having to drive on the left.


----------



## myra ceclia (Oct 1, 2011)

hello Jimenato and baldilocks. And so many stories to tell whcih would be amusing if not so dangerous. As long as we have eyes in the back of our heads, we will be fine.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Tailgating is the norm here in Spain & I have seen this habit everywhere I have been in the country (of course I speak in general terms)
This shows a poor level of driving standards regardless of who is behind the wheel and the vast bulk have been Spanish registered vehicles (even HGVs)

Roundabout signposts, often bear no relation to what you are likely to see as you enter & what was indicated as 3 o/clock will actually be 6 o/clock with a non-signed exit prior to this (Camino) forcing you to pay a good deal more attention to just what the exit sign says at the expense of the other stupid/illogical rule that allows vehicles to stay in the offside and cut across if exiting the 12 o/clock (assuming entering from the 6 o/clock), not to mention that this is often used to carry out an overtake to the unwary.

Apart from that I fine Spanish drivers no worse than most other places in Europe & often (in villages) they will have a good deal more patience than most.
The 323 ? on the CDS is another matter of course


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi thank you think every one opinion is that round abouts are the worst encounter. xx


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Everytime I read comments about driving in Spain, I cant help but wonder if you people would ever manage to survive more than ten minutes in Egypt. 

Sorry, no offence intended...just an observation.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sonrisa said:


> Everytime I read comments about driving in Spain, I cant help but wonder if you people would ever manage to survive more than ten minutes in Egypt.
> 
> Sorry, no offence intended...just an observation.


Or Italy. Italy is a nightmare. It's as if the whole driving population have a death wish and they all think they are driving Ferrari's with snow plough attachments on the front.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Or Italy. Italy is a nightmare. It's as if the whole driving population have a death wish and they all think they are driving Ferrari's with snow plough attachments on the front.


I found Portugal much worse than Spain, the roads too. Mind you, I did learn how to drive in Spain...

Whilst we're on the subject of Driving in Spain I remember a thread from a while back where people were surprised at how the Spaniards "always" have loads of dents and scratches son their cars, ours being a prime example. One reason is that neither of us have a natural parking ability let's say. Another is that quite a bit has been done to us when we've parked in the street and we haven't been able to claim, and another is that we've rarely had anything repaired as it doesn't rust and it's a lot of money for cosmetics - we're not proud in other words!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I found Portugal much worse than Spain, the roads too. Mind you, I did learn how to drive in Spain...
> 
> Whilst we're on the subject of Driving in Spain I remember a thread from a while back where people were surprised at how the Spaniards "always" have loads of dents and scratches son their cars, ours being a prime example. One reason is that neither of us have a natural parking ability let's say. Another is that quite a bit has been done to us when we've parked in the street and we haven't been able to claim, and another is that we've rarely had anything repaired as it doesn't rust and it's a lot of money for cosmetics - we're not proud in other words!!


Its not so much the driving that I find a problem (altho it aint the best in the world lol), its the roads, the road markings and the signs - oh and those speed bumps that I find horrendous. 

The driving in the UK is different only in as much as the drivers in the UK are more subtle with their bad driving and more concerned with car status "I'm a BMW so get out of my way" attitude and condition, they dont like digs and dents in the UK

jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Everytime I read comments about driving in Spain, I cant help but wonder if you people would ever manage to survive more than ten minutes in Egypt.
> 
> Sorry, no offence intended...just an observation.




Lol well as someone who had done both..Entering Spanish motorways is a nightmare as no one will pull over for you but have to say around town I have never found driving or others driving a problem other than the Spanish cannot use roundabouts.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol well as someone who had done both..Entering Spanish motorways is a nightmare as no one will pull over for you but have to say around town I have never found driving or others driving a problem other than the Spanish cannot use roundabouts.


roundabouts are for stopping for a chat!!!

we had a roundabout in our village known as 'old man's roundabout' - it had a bench on it & all the old men used to sit there for a chinwag, as they do

cars did used to stop by it too, sometimes, & the occupants stop to chat with the old men 


there has been a lot of development, and a lot of that area has been paved over now, but the council has preserved the roundabout, and put more benches there for the old men to sit on, - it's just that it's no longer in the middle of the road!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol well as someone who had done both..Entering Spanish motorways is a nightmare as no one will pull over for you


But they don't have to. YOU are supposed to give way to those who are already on the motorway (give way to the left)!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Many Spanish vehicles have scrapes on the sides because of the narrow roads in many villages and older towns and very tight corners which date back to mules which can turn on a sixpence and even drawing a cart can still bend in the middle to get round. We have two such corners right near the house and with all our practice can quite often need to take two shunts. Getting round in one is an occasion for a cheer!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Many Spanish vehicles have scrapes on the sides because of the narrow roads in many villages and older towns and very tight corners which date back to mules which can turn on a sixpence and even drawing a cart can still bend in the middle to get round. We have two such corners right near the house and with all our practice can quite often need to take two shunts. Getting round in one is an occasion for a cheer!


Actually the first scratch down the side of our car was in Cazorla going through a very narrow archway. Glad I wasn't driving! It was also in front of a bench of old men from the pueblo...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> But they don't have to. YOU are supposed to give way to those who are already on the motorway (give way to the left)!




I am well aware on how to drive thank you. I take it then you are one of the people who drive along and see cars trying to come off the slip road and sit where you are even when the the lane to your left is empty.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> But they don't have to. YOU are supposed to give way to those who are already on the motorway (give way to the left)!


It's a matter of courtesy! There are plenty of people who give you some room though (sadly it's not the majority, like in some other countries).


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

If you are backing your car out of a blind parking space, say between two vans, the tendency here is for an oncoming driver to stick his hand on the horn and keep on coming - doesn't seem to be a concept of giving way if you have right of way.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> But they don't have to. YOU are supposed to give way to those who are already on the motorway (give way to the left)!


Yes, it is always worth reading the Spanish highway code!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Seb* said:


> It's a matter of courtesy! There are plenty of people who give you some room though (sadly it's not the majority, like in some other countries).


The best place to drive imo is Germany. Fast and safe.
Am I right, Seb, in thinking it's an offence to halt on a motorway sliproad....i.e. drivers on the Autobahn must make room for cars to join the flow?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am well aware on how to drive thank you. I take it then you are one of the people who drive along and see cars trying to come off the slip road and sit where you are even when the the lane to your left is empty.


All I am saying is that you are complaining about people driving within the law, you made no mention in your original gripe about the left-hand lane being clear! Unless, of course, you are one of those inconsiderate people who even when there is a sign saying quite clearly "Give Way" still drive out and expect the world to make way for them! In addition if one is driving along at 120kph and one comes to a slip road and some idiot charges out in front of you so that your first reaction is to hit the brakes because there is no time for avoiding action....

Yes, of course if I am driving along and can see in advance that someone is going to join the road ahead of me and I have the opportunity, I move over into the empty lane. However there are some around who drive as they do in UK, come straight out and expect others to give way to them.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Everytime I read comments about driving in Spain, I cant help but wonder if you people would ever manage to survive more than ten minutes in Egypt.
> 
> Sorry, no offence intended...just an observation.


Done Egypt and all of europe/eastern bloc/turkey etc, the vast bulk driving an artic for a living.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Yes, of course if I am driving along and can see in advance that someone is going to join the road ahead of me and I have the opportunity, I move over into the empty lane. However there are some around who drive as they do in UK, come straight out and expect others to give way to them.



As a reasonably considerate person, I tend to move over whenever I can. I wouldn't be surprised to discover that idiots pulling out of a slip road at 20 kph in front of faster moving traffic is a major cause of road traffic accidents here. 
It was certainly the cause of a major RTA involving a fatality on the A7 near here a few months back when a small slow car pulled into the path of a large fast truck.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

having survived years of driving a 22 tonner around europe, many years of driving a car in China, Hong Kong, Macau, Singapore, Australia and Malaysia......I found that your head has move quickly, the reflexes have to be sharp and anything else on the road is handled by a homicidal maniac............. that way you stay alive


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Tina. Im sure you will find it alot easier than you think.

I drove to Portugal and back from the UK and it was the 1st time i had driven abroad and what i found was that it was very easy to do you just had to concentrate a little harder in built up areas and roundabouts but thats not a bad thing.You soon get used to driving on the right,in fact the only problem i had was when i had been back in England for 2 weeks i nearly went the wrong way round a roundabout.

I loved driving abroad it was so so much carmer than the UK.
I drove 1200 plus miles and didnt get cut up until,yes, i was back in the UK. 
Driving is so aggresive here and you dont really notice it until you drive through France and Spain.

Good luck.


----------



## mrmedia (Jul 8, 2011)

Now before I say my bit, can I reiterate those speed bumps and their deadliness! Usually, my wife screams, swear and I can't brake too hard to the front with swish down on the suspension and scrape the bump even worse!
I digress. Rather simple, mine is the traffic lights. They are not in places you would normally look in and so you miss them sometimes. And when you do stop, you can't actually see the lights. You need to stop six feet away from the stop line in order to see the lights. I appreciate I'm six foot, but it kills me looking for the lights.


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

Captain Leaky said:


> Hi Tina. Im sure you will find it alot easier than you think.
> 
> I drove to Portugal and back from the UK and it was the 1st time i had driven abroad and what i found was that it was very easy to do you just had to concentrate a little harder in built up areas and roundabouts but thats not a bad thing.You soon get used to driving on the right,in fact the only problem i had was when i had been back in England for 2 weeks i nearly went the wrong way round a roundabout.
> 
> ...


I had a blonde moment here i followed my tom tom and ended up on a dual carriageway wrong way.I had to jump over the verge to avoid on coming traffic. Was dark lol. x


----------



## tigertina (Sep 26, 2011)

mrmedia said:


> Now before I say my bit, can I reiterate those speed bumps and their deadliness! Usually, my wife screams, swear and I can't brake too hard to the front with swish down on the suspension and scrape the bump even worse!
> I digress. Rather simple, mine is the traffic lights. They are not in places you would normally look in and so you miss them sometimes. And when you do stop, you can't actually see the lights. You need to stop six feet away from the stop line in order to see the lights. I appreciate I'm six foot, but it kills me looking for the lights.


I have had my suspension down twice now because of the horrid speed bumps. 
I think i will try and get a few driving lessons in before i go alone i can be a bit blonde when driving. x


----------



## David_Llavaneres (Nov 28, 2010)

There mutters! Keep your wits about you!


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Am I right, Seb, in thinking it's an offence to halt on a motorway sliproad....i.e. drivers on the Autobahn must make room for cars to join the flow?


You are allowed to stop on a sliproad - if there is no other way to avoid a collision, but it's not ideal and very dangerous, cause german motorways are busy and usually full of VERY fast moving traffic. You are not allowed to drive on the hard shoulder, but the police usually allows to use it if you ran out of sliproad for a short time, to avoid accidents.

Similar to Spain you do not have to give way for people entering the motorway and some brainless idiots sometimes still hog the right lane. Luckily they are very rare. So there is no law that forces people to make room, BUT the first paragraph in the german highwaycode states: 



> § 1 Grundregeln
> (1) Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht.
> (2) Jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer hat sich so zu verhalten, daß kein Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als
> nach den Umständen unvermeidbar, behindert oder belästigt wird.


which translates into:


> § 1 Basic rules
> (1) Participation in traffic requires *constant care and consideration*.
> (2) Every road user has to behave in such a way that nobody gets damaged, endangered, hindered or molested.


So it's all about the first paragraph really. Driving instructors (theoratically and practical lessons (lots of both) are compulsory in Germany) will teach you from the start all about this and making room for people on the sliproad is part of it. So on motorways in Germany you will often see a whole line of cars moving simultaneously onto the left lane to make room for incoming traffic.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Seb* said:


> You are allowed to stop on a sliproad - if there is no other way to avoid a collision, but it's not ideal and very dangerous, cause german motorways are busy and usually full of VERY fast moving traffic. You are not allowed to drive on the hard shoulder, but the police usually allows to use it if you ran out of sliproad for a short time, to avoid accidents.
> 
> Similar to Spain you do not have to give way for people entering the motorway and some brainless idiots sometimes still hog the right lane. Luckily they are very rare. So there is no law that forces people to make room, BUT the first paragraph in the german highwaycode states:
> 
> ...


So, the rules are not actually that different, it's just the attitude. I have found many times in Spain it's not until a rule is made about something, and that rule is then enforced, that people actually see the sense behind it. I see it in driving (seat belts for example) in education (exam rules and regulations) etc
I'd just like to point out that Spain has both a practical and theory test in its driving exam and had introduced the theory years before the UK, at least 5 years before, and I think nearer to 10


----------



## Tony R (Nov 7, 2010)

tigertina said:


> When i come over for work reasons i will have to drive,which scares me a bit as my driving yes i admit is ok but could be better. What i would like to know how long would you say it would take me to drive the spanish way. Or get used to driving on the other side of the road.


I was also worried before I first went out, but I took to it like the proverbial duck. Couldn't get used to looking in the rear view mirror though. Mind you, all there is to see there is someone right up your a***, the most annoying spanish habit!


----------



## nickbish (Aug 30, 2011)

tigertina said:


> When i come over for work reasons i will have to drive,which scares me a bit as my driving yes i admit is ok but could be better. What i would like to know how long would you say it would take me to drive the spanish way. Or get used to driving on the other side of the road.


i think that roundabouts are still a mystery to a lot of spanish drivers,particularly in some of the smaller towns and the rule of 'i got there first so it is my right of way' seems to prevail,rather than giving way.
You will also find that Spanish drivers will often sit 6 inches from your back bumper as a sign that they wish to overtake,which can be a little scary until you get used to it,particularly when you see that they are texting or speaking on a mobile phone,which seems to be almost compulsary here.
Having said this i prefer driving here to the UK and,as others have said,if you stay alert and look out for the unexpected you will be fine


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

nickbish said:


> Having said this i prefer driving here to the UK and,as others have said,if you stay alert and look out for the unexpected you will be fine


I second that. Driving here is more pleasurable than in the UK - probably because there are fewer cars on the roads - well around here anyway.


----------



## coruna (Sep 10, 2011)

*RE: Driving in spain*



tigertina said:


> When i come over for work reasons i will have to drive,which scares me a bit as my driving yes i admit is ok but could be better. What i would like to know how long would you say it would take me to drive the spanish way. Or get used to driving on the other side of the road.


If you haven't driven on Spanish roads before or driven on the right side of the road don't worry you just need to think twice before any junction or roundabout the rest will come to you just take your time and don't be rushed by other motorist's, however the one thing that you might keep doing is trying to change gears on the left . That should get better after the second day and driving on the right should become second nature, if you enjoy driving you will love the roads, at times it seems like yours is the only car on the road and they have spent a fortune on updating their motorways and main roads.


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

I myself only arrived in November and drive over here and I have read all your post answers and would agree with all of them, I would only empathise that the Spanish drivers don't have a clue when it comes to roundabouts and don't have a clue how to signal and which is the right lane to be in, I would say further I used to be a driving instructor and I would say don't accept their signals if they give any at all and you will get no thanks for giving way to them, it sometimes would seem in Spain the mantra seems to be Manoeuvre, Signal ( ? ), Mirror.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

coruna said:


> If you haven't driven on Spanish roads before or driven on the right side of the road don't worry you just need to think twice before any junction or roundabout the rest will come to you just take your time and don't be rushed by other motorist's, however the one thing that you might keep doing is trying to change gears on the left . That should get better after the second day and driving on the right should become second nature, if you enjoy driving you will love the roads, at times it seems like yours is the only car on the road and they have spent a fortune on updating their motorways and main roads.


and a temptation to drive on the left-hand side of the lane/carriageway. Always think that you, the driver, should be in the middle of your lane.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> and a temptation to drive on the left-hand side of the lane/carriageway. Always think that you, the driver, should be in the middle of your lane.


The way I used to think about it was that everything is the exact reverse of what it is in the UK. In the UK you think 'right', in Spain you think 'left'. You keep the road centre line (on a two way road) on the left, you overtake on the left, you give way on roundabouts to the left and so on.

Although the last time I was in Spain I almost came a cropper on a roundabout. Whilst I was giving way to the left, seeing it was clear and started to go, a car came from my right who didn't think the same rule applied to him. But that's the Spanish on roundabouts for you - as many on here have mentioned.

Never assume other drivers on the road are as careful, diligent and sensible as you are, because they usually aren't.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

zenkarma said:


> The way I used to think about it was that everything is the exact reverse of what it is in the UK. In the UK you think 'right', in Spain you think 'left'. You keep the road centre line (on a two way road) on the left, you overtake on the left, you give way on roundabouts to the left and so on.
> 
> Although the last time I was in Spain I almost came a cropper on a roundabout. Whilst I was giving way to the left, seeing it was clear and started to go, a car came from my right who didn't think the same rule applied to him. But that's the Spanish on roundabouts for you - as many on here have mentioned.
> 
> Never assume other drivers on the road are as careful, diligent and sensible as you are, because they usually aren't.


... but then they are following the rules whilst you are not! The rules are to stay in the right-hand lane unless overtaking - even on roundabouts and even if you intend to turn left!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... but then they are following the rules whilst you are not! The rules are to stay in the right-hand lane unless overtaking - even on roundabouts and even if you intend to turn left!


Yes - there are two problems. One is that the rules are as snikpoh has stated here - i.e. utterly stupid. The other one is that many drivers either don't know the rules or ignore them.


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ... but then they are following the rules whilst you are not! The rules are to stay in the right-hand lane unless overtaking - even on roundabouts and even if you intend to turn left!


I wasn't turning left, I was going straight on and I was keeping to the right hand lane. I just didn't expect to see a car coming at me from the right because he was going round the roundabout the wrong way!

All cars go round a roundabout in the same direction. In the UK it's clockwise, in Spain it's anti-clockwise, that's why you give way to cars coming from the left, because that's the only direction they can come from. So why am I seeing a car coming from my right unless he's going round the roundabout in the wrong direction?


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

"they have spent a fortune on updating their motorways and main roads".

Of course the small fortune they have spent came from the other members of the EU who gave it to them.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Spanish driving standards - you have got to laugh  .

Top seven worst offences from my side (I am sure there are plenty more - but I should be working) :ranger::

1. Roundabouts (as mentioned frequently earlier in thread). What is the point of having a 3 lane roundabout when they mostly use the right lane for all directions? I despair when I see learner drivers being taught this by their instructors. Also many indicate right when approaching the roundabout and then drive straight on. I think the EU should step in and bring them into line on how to use them properly :deadhorse:.

2. Use of hazard lights when "parking". Do they think they can park anywhere when said flashers are engaged? Double park, triple park, on a pedestrian crossing, perhaps a roundabout or junction, even in the middle of the road. No problem just press the switch and you can do anything, you are in hyperspace :caked:.

3. Running red lights. It is a good job they are slow of the mark when the lights go green or there would be carnage here. I suspect the 2 are linked though. The number of times I have nipped through just as the lights change to amber, thinking to myself, "phew just made it". Then I look in my rear mirror and find another 5 or 6 cars have also "just made it" lol :boink:.

4. "Fernando Alonso syndrome". It seems that whatever speed you are travelling at, be it slow, average or quite briskly. There is always somebody who wants to go faster. After attaching themselves to your bumper for a bit they then make their move by fair means or foul. I do not know what it is with some of them but they can get really rattled if you have the nerve to overtake them. Seems like some take it as a matter of honour! :boxing:

5. I like to leave a reasonable gap in front of me on motorways and dual carriageways - decent amount of braking room. The number of times my plan comes unstuck as many see this gap as a suitable place to position there car into :smash:.

6. If there is an obstruction on person A's side of the road then usual logic dictates that person A should wait for person B coming the other way so as to avoid blocking him on his side of the road. Sadly all too often person A will speed up determined to get to the obsticle first then swerve into person B's side making him have to take avoiding action even though his side of the road was "clear" :lever:.

7. When it rains. I do not think the majority realise things change on the roads when it rains. Cornering speeds and braking distances are affected. From what I observe the rain makes no difference to how most drive - the game is the same as when it is dry, namely keep the foot down and get there as quickly as possible :fencing:.

Sorry for long ramble - I feel better now :bounce:.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

As far as I know, me being Spanish, on roundabouts, you stay on the right lane, wherever you go, and whoever comes from the inside lane, needs to stop, they don't have right of way, if an accident happens, the one on the inside lane will be at fault as you need to be on the right hand side to leave the roundabout at all times. 

Many Spanish drivers still think that they have right of way coming from the inside lane, but it is not true. 

This video is quite funny as the policeman is trying to teach people to use roundabouts and people coming from the inside lane will have to go round again to position themselves in order to leave the roundabout but some people want to leave the roundabout straight from the inside lane.. ridiculous.

Cmo circular por una rotonda - Canal de Vdeos de lasprovincias.es


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

el romeral said:


> Spanish driving standards - you have got to laugh  .
> 
> Top seven worst offences from my side (I am sure there are plenty more - but I should be working) :ranger::
> 
> ...



Numbers refer to above:
1. Of course, they keep to the RH lane because they never know what any other silly s*d is going to do.

2. That also happens in UK and almost anywhere. Here they just as often DON'T use their hazards when stopping to chat

3. We don't bother with having traffic lights in this area - makes the free-for-all that much more fun.

4. Not enough traffic around here so roads are mostly clear. We can drive 50-60km to the outskirts of Granada between 7.30 and 9.30 am and only meet about 40 vehicles and maybe get overtaken three or four times.

5. What are motorways?

6. YOU know they are going to do that, and so do we, so why not just wait and let them have their bit of chauvinism, then just wave to *them* as a thank you!

7. Of course! One has to get past a particular stretch of road before there is a landslide on to the road or from under it taking the road with it!

*New ones!*

Good points:
8, Pretty consistent use of hazard warning lights when the queue of vehicles in front is going materially slower than the normal traffic speed and you are the last vehicle in the queue, thereby warning following traffic, still proceeding at normal speed, that there is a stationary or slow moving obstruction (in this area it is frequently a tractor). To think that in UK the police were prosecuting drivers who did this (using Hazard warning lights when moving)

9. Unlike the UK not using flashing headlights as greetings, I'm giving way to you, I'm taking the right of way (a.k.a. WAIT , I am coming through), or all sorts of other messages/warnings such as your car is on fire, police ahead, or nice dolly bird hitching a lift round the next bend, etc. 
If somebody flashes headlights at you in Spain it might be:
a) accident ahead
b) broken down vehicle or other obstruction ahead
c) Guardia Civil ahead
d) your lights are on
e) your vehicle is on fire
f) he or she thinks he or she knows you​since you don't know why, just slow down, watch your speed and be prepared for anything

10. Drivers in this part of Spain are generally more patient. Exception is during the "rush hour" when there are a few (only a few) who are late for work.

11. Lorries (trucks) usually keep going at a pretty good pace and will stick to the slow lane unless they come up behind something that is crawling along.

Makes driving in this neck of the woods a pleasure and explains why we don't go down Málaga way more often than we have to!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lolito said:


> As far as I know, me being Spanish, on roundabouts, you stay on the right lane, wherever you go, and whoever comes from the inside lane, needs to stop, they don't have right of way, if an accident happens, the one on the inside lane will be at fault as you need to be on the right hand side to leave the roundabout at all times.
> 
> Many Spanish drivers still think that they have right of way coming from the inside lane, but it is not true.
> 
> ...


That is fair enough but the problem most of us find is, if you are in the left hand lane because you are going further round the roundabout, you can get vehicles joining cut in front of you when they are supposed to give way to vehicles coming from the left.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lolito said:


> As far as I know, me being Spanish, on roundabouts, you stay on the right lane, wherever you go, and whoever comes from the inside lane, needs to stop, they don't have right of way, if an accident happens, the one on the inside lane will be at fault as you need to be on the right hand side to leave the roundabout at all times.
> 
> Many Spanish drivers still think that they have right of way coming from the inside lane, but it is not true.
> 
> ...


Actually, it seems that it depends if you are in an urban area or not. I think it's a weird idea, but I've seen it explained like that in more than one place. Here for one
Cómo se debe circular por las rotondas

So, if you're only supposed to use one lane in some roundabouts, why are there 2


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Actually, it seems that it depends if you are in an urban area or not. I think it's a weird idea, but I've seen it explained like that in more than one place. Here for one
> Cómo se debe circular por las rotondas
> 
> So, if you're only supposed to use one lane in some roundabouts, why are there 2


That is even more confusing. In the right-hand picture the pink car is doing exactly what the red car (not marked MAL) is doing in the left-hand picture. I think what it should point out more clearly is the left-hand picture relates to roundabouts that are in towns and the right-hand picture to roundabouts that are out in the countryside/on inter-urban roads or is it the other way round???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> That is even more confusing. In the right-hand picture the pink car is doing exactly what the red car (not marked MAL) is doing in the left-hand picture. I think what it should point out more clearly is the left-hand picture relates to roundabouts that are in towns and the right-hand picture to roundabouts that are out in the countryside/on inter-urban roads or is it the other way round???


No idea.
I've gone native and stay in the outside lane. Actually, not all together native because I signal!


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

The insidelp line in urban areas are for using if congestions or accidents and the in the others just for overtaking, methinks.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So, if you're only supposed to use one lane in some roundabouts, why are there 2


1. Bureaucracy
2. El Director del DGT tiene una hermana quien es casado con el propietario de una fabrica de pintura blanca
3. To provide the GC the opportunity to pocket more backhanders on payday rather than collect fines thus enabling the government to keep their wages down (worked in Bogotá!)


----------



## iceblue (Oct 16, 2012)

What about Speedcams - are there many in the Costa Del Sol?

Do many people get stopped for speeding generally?


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

iceblue said:


> What about Speedcams - are there many in the Costa Del Sol?
> 
> Do many people get stopped for speeding generally?


For fixed radar speed checks see this link...

Dirección General de Tráfico : Información de carreteras : Control de velocidad (Radares)

The CDS is well known for mobile speed checks and the Guardia Civil Trafficos quite notorious for enforcement. On the spot fines are imposed and can be quite heavy, points are also deducted from your assumed 12 point starter allocation. Residents are given time to pay, up to 15 days I believe, and payment, either on the spot for non-residents, or within the 15 day period for residents qualify for a 50% reduction.

Here is a link to the fines vs speed table...

http://www.dgt.es/was6/portal/conte...manos_empleo/oposiciones/cuadro_velocidad.pdf


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

and talking of roundabouts, Ive posted this before I know but one really has to wonder what the Spanish would make of this...










In the link posted by Pesky Wesky, the red car depicted as MAL in the right hand pic at the two oclock position is in fact correctly positioned, having been forced to remain in lane two by the blue car entering the roundabout and turning right. The blue car should in fact have given way to the red car since the red car was closing from his left and already established on the roundabout. The other red car in the right hand pic is clearly in the wrong for attempting to exit. He may have been forced by the two blue cars to remain in the inside lane, but regardless of this he should in fact go around the roundabout again and reposition himself into lane 2 as he approaches the exit before the one he wants, then to the inside lane.

Baldilocks... have you been to the Carrefour Hypermarket at Armilla in Granada? That involves a roundabout under the A44 ring road and at peak-times is the stuff nightmares are made of! Likewise the Recogidas exit from the A44 southbound... just point the car in the general direction you want to go and go for it!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The rules on Spanish roundabouts are just wrong. I'm pretty sure that everywhere else in Europe the rules are the same as in the UK.

Generally I find driving in Spain a pleasure (roundabouts excepted) and I don't think Spanish drivers are quite as bad as they are made out to be. 

BUT (what number are we on? 12 I think...)

12. When you are reversing out of an end-on parking space, where a driver in the UK will spot what's happening and wait and allow you to do so, the tendency in Spain is to put their hand on the horn and come on through.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

whitenoiz said:


> Baldilocks... have you been to the Carrefour Hypermarket at Armilla in Granada? That involves a roundabout under the A44 ring road and at peak-times is the stuff nightmares are made of! Likewise the Recogidas exit from the A44 southbound... just point the car in the general direction you want to go and go for it!


Yep Salida 131 if I'm not mistaken and it's not bad at all, the roundabout under 123 is worse and if you exit at 125 to take the N432 (dir. Córdoba) and take the link through to join the N432 there is an island that pokes into the carriageway (where the Maracena turn off is) at the roundabout.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

I know it well! When exiting from the Pulianas ind Est, (Brico, Media mart, Kineoplis) area and trying to access the A44 Southbound, I have on frequent occasions had to resort to going Northbound to the A44 / A92 junction at 119Km and that can be interesting at times! Given that my homeward-bound options include either Km119 or Km125 it doesn't make a lot of difference.

I much prefer the Granada way of driving to that of Malaga. I very rarely drive down there anymore. Monarch Airlines did me no favours at all when they pulled the Granada-Gatwick service. When i have to go to Malaga City or the airport, I'd much rather take the coach from Huetor Tajar or Loja and let the professionals deal with the moronic antics of the typical CDS drivers!


----------



## Alpujarran (Feb 22, 2013)

You can't really claim to have mastered the art of driving the Spanish way - at least round our way - until you can negotiate a roundabout whilst holding a conversation on a mobile with one hand and with your other (cigarette-smoking) arm hanging out of your open window. 

And that's only for the basic qualification. To be a delivery driver you need to be able to blare your horn at the same time.


----------



## Melzy (Feb 2, 2013)

jojo said:


> If you're in a left hand drive car its fairly easy, your brain sort of mirrors everything. I personally wouldnt want to drive a RHD car over there or vice versa, but others manage ok!!???
> 
> Jo xxxx


We've been over here little over a week (Barceclona) and wow! were we in for an awakening with all the motorbikes! Im waiting for the day we run one over or they put a nice long scrape/dent along the sides. :[ My partner is a pretty good driver and even he is stressed to the gills driving thru el centro! I know it doesnt help that we drive a huge suv but damn, these people are crazy drivers LOL


----------

